# Pineapple Pomegrante



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lil was talking to me about this scent yesterday, I am hoping to get an advanced amount to CPGM for us. I had heard about it from a soaper friend who bought a bar, and said it was to die for. Hoping this goes to coop next month...after Christmas! 

Just a heads up  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH sounds good.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Let us know okay. Sounds delicious! And I have had some requests for pomegranite. Tammy


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I plan on buying this from the co-op!!! It sounds like it smells wonderful!

Vickie what does CPGM mean? Is it cold processed goat milk soap?

Amanda Lee


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds yummy !


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I am going to try to get some so I can cold process it with goatmilk to see how it works, if it is nice I am going to switch out my old pomegrante which is a single note, to this. My customer today knew about it also. Well if the price is good and we know where it comes from so we can reorder it if we want. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I was reading lil's post about this with interest as well, YUM!!! I will be in on this co-op! I wish we had it in October though - may have done great for the holidays...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Is this a B&B or other dupe? I have customers looking for 'something different' so that will be my focus for next year's line.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

It's not a Bath & Body Works dupe.

Sara


----------

